# Flat Bed utility Tandem?



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Got a vintage Gitane Tandem and was thinking about converting to a pickup utility bike by changing the Stroker position into a flat bed. Any other tandem conversions out there? Was thinking about making a 3 point mount that mounts on the seat post and handle bar position. Would be cool to be able to take a truck type bed on and off to re-fit it for another rider from time to time. I like the bike and feel I'd use it more as a 'hauler' for the beach and wonder if anyone else has done a tandem pickup conversion....























































& Couldn't resist --->


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

See posts 16 and 18. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=470618&highlight=trailer
Your first picture looks like the same bike as in #18.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

I think that's the same bike. He had his trail tools on it for trail building. That's kinda the idea, but was thinking about something wider and more retro like a vintage pickup.










Maybe find a old metal wagon and use it for the bed and add some wood slats for style....


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

More Tandem Utes....























































DID YOU SAY UTES


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

You are mixing 2 different concepts using the idea of a long wheel base bike. Tandem: 2 riders providing "equal" propulsion. Cargo bike: single rider capable of hauling an extra person(s) in addition to a range of cargo.

There is definitely a grey area here where you could utilize the bike you already have and re-purpose it in a different form.

The problem I see is that your tandem frame is probably much higher off the ground, in the rear, than a dedicated cargo frame. Center of gravity will be much higher and more difficult to captain. I don't know that I'd want to build and ride a bike with a "bed" that high of the ground, let alone loading it with anything.

Softride tandem frame might be better but still not ideal.









If anything I'd choose to make a small/narrow bed or rack similar to the first guy and then do some sort of custom panniers or side pods along the sides of the stoker position and rear wheel.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

bme107 said:


> You are mixing 2 different concepts...


+1. Most of your photos aern't of repurposed tandems but are actually Surley Big Dummies or Xtracycles. It would probably be easier, cheaper, and more fun to ride if you were to get an Xtracycle kit, bolt it onto a regular bike, and then build your "bed" onto that.


----------

